# AudioClip - kein Sound



## Guest (22. Feb 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe ein kleines Applet geschrieben, der mir den Sound einer Datei (test.au) wiedergeben soll. Das Applet startet,
jedoch kommt kein Sound. Die Datei ist im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die .java (bzw. .class) - Datei und die Lautsprecher
funktionierten auch. Um jegliche Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.

Hier das Applet:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;

public class abspielen extends Applet {

private AudioClip myClip;

public void init() {

myClip = getAudioClip(getDocumentBase(), "test.au");

}

public void paint(Graphics g) {

myClip.play();

}

}
```

Gruss Wayne

PS: Boardsuche habe ich benutzt, jedoch nicht genau das gefunden, was ich wollte


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Feb 2008)

Die .au-Datei muss in einem bestimmten Format vorliegen. Besorge dir mal ein Tool, mit dem du .au-Dateien erzeugen kannst und wandle die Quelldatei neu um. Ich kann auch mal suchen und eine kompatible Datei zum Download posten, dann kannst du es mal damit versuchen.


----------



## Gast (22. Feb 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die .au-Datei muss in einem bestimmten Format vorliegen.



Äm, das tut sie glaube ich. Also ich kann sie problemlos öffnen und
abspielen.



			
				L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann auch mal suchen und eine kompatible Datei zum Download posten



Das wär nett

Gruss Wayne


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Feb 2008)

So, hier die .au-Datei: http://www.java-forum.org/de/userfiles/user1130/spacemusic.au
Und hier mal ein Applet, in dem auch .au-Dateien verarbeitet wurden: http://www.bytes4fun.de/applets/jpuzzle


----------



## Gast (6. Mrz 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Gruss


----------

